# Vandalism



## JD3430

Took many years, but I finally got hit over the weekend.
6 slashed tires: 3 on tractor, both (2) baler tires, 1 tedder tire.
I tried to "scatter" my equipment to other properties in case they come back for more.
Adjuster came yesterday. As you probably already know, they only pay "pro-rated" on tires, so I lost a lot on this.

I can't figure out if it was just antifa-raised kids or a competitor?
The only "clue" left behind was a John Deere mechanics-type glove next to the baler.
Also, the way in which they stabbed the tires: They slashed the sidewalls on the tractor tires, but stabbed the the tread between the ribs on the implement tires.
Maybe they were just too lazy to bend over?
Other pieces targets were left untouched (hay trailer, spreader, bush hog)and they were all in the same area.
Unfortunately, there's no electric for a security camera.
Vandalism is such a soul-less and senseless crime.


----------



## Teslan

JD3430 said:


> Took many years, but I finally got hit over the weekend.
> 6 slashed tires: 3 on tractor, both (2) baler tires, 1 tedder tire.
> I tried to "scatter" my equipment to other properties in case they come back for more.
> Adjuster came yesterday. As you probably already know, they only pay "pro-rated" on tires, so I lost a lot on this.
> 
> I can't figure out if it was just antifa-raised kids or a competitor?
> The only "clue" left behind was a John Deere mechanics-type glove next to the baler.
> Also, the way in which they stabbed the tires: They slashed the sidewalls on the tractor tires, but stabbed the the tread between the ribs on the implement tires.
> Maybe they were just too lazy to bend over?
> Other pieces targets were left untouched (hay trailer, spreader, bush hog)and they were all in the same area.
> Unfortunately, there's no electric for a security camera.
> Vandalism is such a soul-less and senseless crime.


I wouldn't think a competitor would do that. But maybe you are in the cutthroat world of farming there. But man slashing tires seems like a lot of work. Farm tires are pretty tough to just stick a knife in. Gotta plan a bit I would think.

As for cameras without electricity. I have one of these. Has worked good so far. I'm going to move it to another farm soon to keep an eye on the pivot. I have a little solar panel that keeps the battery charged.

https://www.arlo.com/en-us/products/arlo-go/default.aspx


----------



## JD3430

"Slashing tires seems like a lot of work"

Huh, I was thinking its easy. You can literally walk by and slash 2 tires on same side of tractor in like 2 seconds.

I think a great invention would be a 360* wireless camera that instantly transmits to your cell phone would be great.
If someone has a cab tractor or sunshield, it could be hung from the ceiling. The only thing is, would the lights that come on with the camera at night result in destruction of camera (and cab) with a blunt instrument?
Or would the video/pictures be instantly transmitted to cell phone?


----------



## JD3430

Got me


----------



## endrow

What tool or just how would you go about slashing an ag tire .


----------



## JD3430

endrow said:


> What tool or just how would you go about slashing an ag tire .


It looked like they used a 1" fixed blade knife by the looks of the gashes.


----------



## mlappin

Not sure if its worth it, but look into upgrading your insurance to replacement cost instead of pro rated. That one titan looked brand new to me, course to the insurance company it was about shot I suppose.


----------



## mlappin

Far as a battery operated camera, it depends on whether it has the option to update continuously or not. You could try Teslan suggestion and try solar charged or just see if you can rig something up using a marine 12volt battery.


----------



## Teslan

JD3430 said:


> "Slashing tires seems like a lot of work"
> 
> Huh, I was thinking its easy. You can literally walk by and slash 2 tires on same side of tractor in like 2 seconds.
> 
> I think a great invention would be a 360* wireless camera that instantly transmits to your cell phone would be great.
> If someone has a cab tractor or sunshield, it could be hung from the ceiling. The only thing is, would the lights that come on with the camera at night result in destruction of camera (and cab) with a blunt instrument?
> Or would the video/pictures be instantly transmitted to cell phone?


Well I've never actually tried to slash tires as that would be dumb. But I have tried to cut older tires for other purposes and I found it surprisingly hard.

The camera I posted with the link sends me a notification to my cell phone when it detects movement. It records then however long I set it to record after it detects movement. After the notification or anytime you log into the app on your phone and you can watch the recording or watch live. At night you can see about 20 feet and the camera doesn't light up at all. To place it in the cab wouldn't work as it is about the size of a rubix cube. So it would be noticed and result in it and the cab destruction.


----------



## Teslan

mlappin said:


> Far as a battery operated camera, it depends on whether it has the option to update continuously or not. You could try Teslan suggestion and try solar charged or just see if you can rig something up using a marine 12volt battery.


Before I discovered this Arlo Go camera. I was thinking of rigging up something as you suggested with a Nest webcam. Hook it to a cellular hot spot. Get a small solar panel to charge a battery. But all that costs about as much as this camera which includes all of that. And probably wouldn't work as smoothly. For such a little battery without the solar it can operate a few days. The solar panel cost just $79. The camera is about $400 and to use the LTE with your cell phone company it's about $5 a month. The only thing I wish is you could rotate it. I'm going to mount it later on top of one of my irrigation pivots and it will rotate with the pivot. If it wasn't near $500 I would get more to put around.


----------



## slowzuki

I've tried cutting uninflated tires before and it was a lot of work, I'm guessing inflated would be easier.

JD mechanics gloves is a pretty odd find for dumb kids, did you ruffle any feathers lately taking over land or bumping out hay suppliers? The more shop / industrial arts oriented kids who have worked for me are the only ones that have showed up wearing mechanics gloves.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

You might try booting them tires. The cuts look small enough that a boot should hold.


----------



## endrow

JD3430 said:


> It looked like they used a 1" fixed blade knife by the looks of the gashes.


Darn shame.Looks like they had hay baling in mind if they did not touch anything else


----------



## JD3430

slowzuki said:


> I've tried cutting uninflated tires before and it was a lot of work, I'm guessing inflated would be easier.
> 
> JD mechanics gloves is a pretty odd find for dumb kids, did you ruffle any feathers lately taking over land or bumping out hay suppliers? The more shop / industrial arts oriented kids who have worked for me are the only ones that have showed up wearing mechanics gloves.


No hay suppliers, but I got some new cutting contracts last year... means I replaced someone. Could be them??
You'd think they would have slashed my CX-15 tires, not the hay baler tires

Glove has me a bit perplexed. No kids around here wear those kinds of gloves.
The size of the glove was "medium". Thats a pretty small hand. I'm not really large handed and I wear XL size gloves.
Seems like a smaller person did it.


----------



## ozarkian

JD3430 said:


> "Slashing tires seems like a lot of work"
> 
> Huh, I was thinking its easy. You can literally walk by and slash 2 tires on same side of tractor in like 2 seconds.
> 
> I think a great invention would be a 360* wireless camera that instantly transmits to your cell phone would be great.
> If someone has a cab tractor or sunshield, it could be hung from the ceiling. The only thing is, would the lights that come on with the camera at night result in destruction of camera (and cab) with a blunt instrument?
> Or would the video/pictures be instantly transmitted to cell phone?


That really sucks! Just one time I would like to catch someone in the act, just once. There are cellular cameras on the market that I have been researching for a remote farm that I have. The only downfall is that they require a separate cell plan. You can view them through a computer, tablet and cell phone.


----------



## slowzuki

Did you look over the cutter carefully for knife marks? Are the tires even pneumatic on it?


----------



## JD3430

slowzuki said:


> Did you look over the cutter carefully for knife marks? Are the tires even pneumatic on it?


I know what you're thinking. Yes, I checked the cutter tires with a pipe. Struck them like a trucker would. They had air.
They're used aircraft tires.


----------



## ozarkian

Teslan said:


> I wouldn't think a competitor would do that. But maybe you are in the cutthroat world of farming there. But man slashing tires seems like a lot of work. Farm tires are pretty tough to just stick a knife in. Gotta plan a bit I would think.
> 
> As for cameras without electricity. I have one of these. Has worked good so far. I'm going to move it to another farm soon to keep an eye on the pivot. I have a little solar panel that keeps the battery charged.
> 
> https://www.arlo.com/en-us/products/arlo-go/default.aspx


Teslan, Thank you for the link. The Arlo-Go camera has become more price competitive. What resources do you have for the solar charger.

Stuart


----------



## Teslan

The solar panel is an accessory sold by Arlo. You just plug it into the camera.


----------



## IH 1586

JD3430 said:


> No hay suppliers, but I got some new cutting contracts last year... means I replaced someone. Could be them??
> You'd think they would have slashed my CX-15 tires, not the hay baler tires
> 
> Glove has me a bit perplexed. No kids around here wear those kinds of gloves.
> The size of the glove was "medium". Thats a pretty small hand. I'm not really large handed and I wear XL size gloves.
> Seems like a smaller person did it.


Hey now I wear Med. whenever I can find them. Large are just to big.

Setup some game cameras if you can.

Those tires look like lots of life left. Not sure your plan but I had just put new tires on a tractor many years ago and shortly after ran a bale spear through the side wall. The tire guy sent it to ??? and they repaired the sidewall. No issues with it.

The whole thing is just stupid. Hope they get caught.


----------



## JD3430

First thing that came to mind is game cameras. Then I thought, wouldnt the LED lights come on and the vandal would just smash the game camera? Would only work during the day?


----------



## IH 1586

JD3430 said:


> First thing that came to mind is game cameras. Then I thought, wouldnt the LED lights come on and the vandal would just smash the game camera? Would only work during the day?


They work at night. Not for sure but they don't spook the wildlife. I've seen pictures of them eating. So I don't think they flash. State Police recommended them for my issues but you would have to mount them so they are not ground level, so if lack that it won't be any good unless you had brush you could mount them in.


----------



## slowzuki

They have infrared illumination on them.


----------



## Tim/South

No words.

It is hard enough to make a dime when things go right.


----------



## ozarkian

Teslan said:


> The solar panel is an accessory sold by Arlo. You just plug it into the camera.


Thank you.

Stuart


----------



## IHCman

JD3430 said:


> First thing that came to mind is game cameras. Then I thought, wouldnt the LED lights come on and the vandal would just smash the game camera? Would only work during the day?


I use reconyxx HC 600 for hunting trail cameras. No glow, no red light, nothing to indicate its taking a picture, very covert. Takes very nice daytime pictures and in daytime I'd think you could read a license plate on a moving vehicle its that fast at snapping a pic. Night time pictures are a little fuzzier especially with motion but you can set it to take 3 pictures and space the interval of those 3 from 1 to 10 seconds apart. I only use mine for hunting but I do plan to hang one up pointing on the driveway eventually. Use lithium AA batteries and its very dependable all year long. I have two still out running this winter and won't pick them up till spring and I know they'll still have juice and still be snapping pictures when I go get them.

My sister has an el cheapo cabelas trail camera on her driveway. When her house was being moved in and worked on she got a few pictures of snoopy neighbors checking it out. Hers works well but I'd like to hang one of my reconyx next to it and compare which one takes better pictures or misses things.


----------



## IHCman

Lewis Ranch said:


> You might try booting them tires. The cuts look small enough that a boot should hold.


I agree, I'd try booting them also.


----------



## JD3430

IHCman said:


> I use reconyxx HC 600 for hunting trail cameras. No glow, no red light, nothing to indicate its taking a picture, very covert. Takes very nice daytime pictures and in daytime I'd think you could read a license plate on a moving vehicle its that fast at snapping a pic. Night time pictures are a little fuzzier especially with motion but you can set it to take 3 pictures and space the interval of those 3 from 1 to 10 seconds apart. I only use mine for hunting but I do plan to hang one up pointing on the driveway eventually. Use lithium AA batteries and its very dependable all year long. I have two still out running this winter and won't pick them up till spring and I know they'll still have juice and still be snapping pictures when I go get them.
> 
> My sister has an el cheapo cabelas trail camera on her driveway. When her house was being moved in and worked on she got a few pictures of snoopy neighbors checking it out. Hers works well but I'd like to hang one of my reconyx next to it and compare which one takes better pictures or misses things.


I mean I'd be in for like $200, but $500-$800 is more than the deductible. I know it also gives you a lot better chance of catching someone and in my case, tires being slashed is quite a bit more than just a deductible. Im just not in the mood to spend $500-$800 after having to spend $2,000 on this event.
I know its not the way to run ones life in the long run. But I need to recoup some $$ before I can start spending that kind of coin.
I might look for a used game camera on CL


----------



## IHCman

Just to show how fast reconyx is in the daytime, a picture of bluejays flying away. But also included a picture of me dozing snow with the 7220 late enough where it had switched to infared mode. Not quite as clear. I'm probably 50 yards away from the camera.













reconyx also has security cameras. Didn't know that till I just looked at their site. One for general surveillance and one with license plate capture. Kind of spendy but pretty neat if they work well. Also needs external power.


----------



## glasswrongsize

Make sure you notify local law enf. They probably won’t call out CSI-Pa on it, but they may already have a rash of it or will start having a rash of it. If no one calls in, they don’t know of the vandal’s activities.


----------



## deadmoose

As for tires and sidewalls, they may be repairable. Do not recall exactly what my bro did, but he punctured sidewall on an almost new tire on his 7040. Had it repaired (no tube). That woulda been 5+ years ago. No problems since.


----------



## JD3430

glasswrongsize said:


> Make sure you notify local law enf. They probably won't call out CSI-Pa on it, but they may already have a rash of it or will start having a rash of it. If no one calls in, they don't know of the vandal's activities.


First thing I did after I visualized the shrinkage of my bank account. The local guys here are a good bunch. One refs HS games I coach and we are on a first name basis. The Chief is a fixture in the area. The older core guys stay forever.
They "cut locals a break" for minor stuff....the way it should be. When you have been harmed, they give you the help you need.
Funny thing is, this place where I store equipment is right in their wheelhouse. They literally sit in the small parking area out front and time cars for speeding.
The loser who did this came in on foot in heavy rain at night (it poured all weekend)
I cant help but think "what kids would be out in the cold/rain at night knifing that many tires and wearing John Deere mechanics gloves??"
I think it was an adult with a grudge or a competitor trying to have a financial/psychological impact on me. The thing is, I dont have any and I cant imagine why someone would inflict that much damage over a lost field mowing job??
Its a little like terrorism. You lose money, sleep and you live in fear of "what's next"?


----------



## Farmerbrown2

JD you’re in the contracting business my bet it is either someone felt cheated or overcharged . Also think outside the box does someone have a grudge against a friend, family member, employee or subcontractor you work with . Maybe I’m way off base just thinking out loud.


----------



## PaMike

Could be someone that had an issue with one of your kids...but really you will probably never know. The likely hood they will be caught is slim to none.. Sure makes you uneasy. I have had some thefts over the years and it really makes you think about who is around your place when you arent...

Do you think the glove could have been in the field all along and you never noticed it until you had vandalism and were looking for clues?


----------



## JD3430

PaMike said:


> Could be someone that had an issue with one of your kids...but really you will probably never know. The likely hood they will be caught is slim to none.. Sure makes you uneasy. I have had some thefts over the years and it really makes you think about who is around your place when you arent...
> Do you think the glove could have been in the field all along and you never noticed it until you had vandalism and were looking for clues?


My kids are terrific-never in trouble and rarely in scuffles with other kids.
The glove was next to the baler parked in the barn. I know the place like the back of my hand. It was left there by the vandal.


----------



## carcajou

Don't repair those front tires on a loader tractor. Not worth the risk of a failure. Sorry for your loss. I got hit by thieves for over $6000 this past spring but at least insurance covered most of it. Game cameras are a good idea and i need to do the same.


----------



## JD3430

farmerbrown said:


> JD you're in the contracting business my bet it is either someone felt cheated or overcharged . Also think outside the box does someone have a grudge against a friend, family member, employee or subcontractor you work with . Maybe I'm way off base just thinking out loud.


I dont think its someone on the construction side. Customers all happy... I've had a few scrapes with subs-the kind everyone has, but they were > than a year ago. Maybe....but not very likely.


----------



## BWfarms

JD3430 said:


> No hay suppliers, but I got some new cutting contracts last year... means I replaced someone. Could be them??
> You'd think they would have slashed my CX-15 tires, not the hay baler tires
> Glove has me a bit perplexed. No kids around here wear those kinds of gloves.
> The size of the glove was "medium". Thats a pretty small hand. I'm not really large handed and I wear XL size gloves.
> Seems like a smaller person did it.


Must've been OJ.


----------



## JD3430

BWfarms said:


> Must've been OJ.


"If the glove don't fit, you must aquit"


----------



## slowzuki

Can drive yourself crazy trying to figure these sorts of things out, almost as likely to be just random kids mad they didn't find anything good to steal.

I had a vehicle broken into with a bag of clothes stolen and ash tray missing 2$ of change, but they dumped the jug of gear oil all over the seats and interior. What a mess to clean up and get the smell out.


----------



## haybaler101

Sounds like you done went and pissed somebody off. At least you are not a row crop farmer, those things usually end up as window weights hanging in a corn field or a large steel rod drove into the ground in a bean field.


----------



## mlappin

Might wanna look into solar powered motion lights instead and deter it before it happens.


----------



## luke strawwalker

JD3430 said:


> "If the glove don't fit, you must aquit"


I was just about to say that... great minds think alike...

Personally I think it should be legal to booby trap for the SOBs or just flat out open season... NO sympathy whatever for vandals... they deserve ANYTHING that they get, because they shouldn't have been there doing that crap in the first place.

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430

Kind of makes you wonder....
My ~$4,000 in vandalism is a lot to me, but not even a speck of sand in the desert of the sum total losses crime creates to our society. 
Always wondered what the losses in material crimes cost us as like a percentage of GDP?
And if there's was little or no crime, how much wealthier we'd all be (reduced need for law enforcement, less loss, less cost for insurance, etc)?


----------



## Palmettokat

JD3430, sorry. I agree with the comments it makes no sense and is only meant to harm. It might have been just a crime of opportunity. No one who knows you or your operation. Hard to remember it could have been much worse with something added to fuel and oil.

No expert on tractor insurance but the suggestion on replacement coverage over your current coverage can be worlds of difference in claims and price is not but a little more at least in my experience as an insurance agent.


----------



## JD3430

I did opt for replacement insurance as you suggest. However, they will only provide replacement cost on equipment 5 years old or newer.
So that means tractors and baler aren't eligible.
With a $500 deductible, smaller implements tires aren't worth much more than deductible.
Not throwing cold water on what you're saying, but the help from replacement cost is limited to newer equipmen, which I have little of.


----------



## Palmettokat

JD, you did not throw cold water on me. I did say I was not a tractor insurance expert however my insurance did pay full on my older than five year old but it was not tires which is a wear item. YOU NEED to read your policy on this. Do not expect the company to be fully correct in explaining your coverage. Policies change and people do not realize what your plan is and so forth. Sadly have known of adjuster to try to keep claims low for loss ratio reasons.

Do you think a person went out in the rain to damage your equipment on purpose and all they had was a one inch fixed blade knife? Are you talking about one you wear in a sheath? At least here not many wear such a knife so keep your eyes open. If they are use to wearing one they will keep doing so. If they are upset with you and they wear such a knife be careful. Also the glove tells you some about them such as size of hands.

I do hope they are caught and face real punishment. Been victim of theft as individual and company. It will remain in your memory for long time.


----------



## Palmettokat

JD3430 said:


> "If the glove don't fit, you must aquit"


 You know there is something I have always wondered about here: I think the glove had gotten wet and now not sure if blood or water but always wondered how much the glove would have changed if it really got truly wet. I know some leather shrinks or at least some gloves have. Could not believe the state was not prepared on that.


----------



## luke strawwalker

We had some A-holes running around here a year or two ago that did some REALLY bad damage... They got into a locked up tractor and cranked it up somehow (tractor keys ain't exactly hard to come by-- most of them are "all alike" within the brand) and drove this big CaseIH row crop Magnum or whatever that was hitched up to a fertilizer sidedress coulter bar and liquid fertilizer wagon up the ditchbank next to the road and onto the road for a "joyride"... in crawling up out of the field they buried the bar ends in the ground and just destroyed it, folded all the coulters back and twisted the toolbar beyond repair and flipped over the loaded fertilizer wagon with 1100 gallons of liquid fertilizer over into the road ditch and twisted the hitch off... ran it down the road a ways and off into the creek and then abandoned it. About $50-60k in damages in that little mess alone. They tried it with another farmer's tractor the other side of town but managed to bog it down to the axles in a wet hole before they got off the property.

My brother works for the county drainage district and they have to leave their tractors in some pretty remote areas along the creek banks they mow as they make their way across the county's hundreds of miles of creeks, sloughs, hollows, and drainage canals mowing the rights of way... their tractors are all equipped with shop-built brush guards on front capable of pushing another tractor out or pulling another tractor out-- they weld heavy log chains to the front of the brush guards which are then wrapped up around the front end and hooked to itself to keep it up out of the way. They started welding them to the brush guards after they had yahoos go out in pastures and steal the chains off the front of them when they were just hooked onto the front years ago. I think they had some stolen when guys just took bolt cutters to the first unwelded links of the chain, so they started parking their tractors "nose to nose" and rammed tightly together so the chains are "trapped" or pinched tightly between the brush guards, because many times they'd arrive on the jobsite in the morning to find their chains all unwound off the front laying on the ground where someone was pulling them off intending to steal them and gave up and left when they got to the other end and found it welded to the brush guard, and it's a PITA to have to roll all those chains back up around the brush guard before you can get to work. ANYWAY, they had parked their tractors on some high ground for the 3 day holiday weekend and locked them up and left... Fortunately it was within sight of some houses but still probably 100 yards off the nearest county road and luckily someone called in when they saw one of the tractors down in the bottom of the canal Saturday or Sunday morning... someone got called to go out and investigate and sure enough, someone had unlocked the door, cranked the tractor up, and driven it off down into the bottom of the canal, evidently trying to take it for a "joyride" and managed to bury it up the axles in soft ground before abandoning it. It was fortunate that someone called in, because had it remained there all weekend, it could easily have ended up under 10 feet of water, because heavy prolonged rains were forecast for the weekend, and that creek floods. They pulled it out with the other tractor and alerted the sheriff's office and set up some game cams in case of a "repeat performance".

The cops were kinda fitty-farting about with trying to do something about it, and I was like, "they BETTER get off their @ss and out of the donut shop, because they're NOT gonna like it when they get some call from some farmer to come mop up what's left of the punk kid(s) or idiot(s) when they find them... While the cops can laugh and giggle and "take a report" to file 13 it, the farmers WILL defend their property and likely as not if they get caught it may be by a face full of buckshot... then of course it'll be "how could they do that to MY BABY!!!" with some sobbing mamacita on TV making a big too-doo about it because the lousy [email protected] got his head blown off (as he deserved)...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tim/South

I feel a need to offer this piece of advice.

When dealing with law enforcement about trespassing or vandalism issues it is better not to reveal your heartfelt intentions of what the offenders will face if you catch them.

It is much better to say you are a forgiving person and will pray for them. That needs to be made clear to any law enforcement of coffee shop discussion. It will come in very handy if one is dropped off at the ER of just shows up missing.

That is all I am going to say about that.


----------



## Palmettokat

Follow up to Tim/South, I have a friend who is a gun expert, teaches Conceal Carry Permit class an Attorney and a fine person and great friend. He keeps telling me how important you word something and how you present the situation is. He likes terms like, I felt threatened, he made advances toward me, my wife or such. Not those like, I had to show him or he will not do that again.


----------



## JD3430

Well after 11 days I'm back in a loader/tractor again LOL 
Tires arrived Thursday (would have come Wednesday but we had a blizzard on Wednesday in the newly minted red state of PA.) Tires installed late afternoon. Having a little drama with a valve stem, but at least the cattle are fed. 
Life has changed. Tractor has to go home and be taken back to fields every day. That's a huge hassle. 
Vandalism on this level really is a game changer. I hope to survive this latest test of the will to keep going.
Thanks to all who replied, shared experiences and suggestions.

Another customer of mine, who has become a friend, has offered his recently deceased fathers barn for me to use. All he is asking me to do is help sell some of his fathers equipment.

By the way, I have a NH276 baler, a NH477 haybine, and IH side delivery rake, a ~60HP Massey Ferguson 2WD loader tractor with a canopy I'm selling for him. 
Any interest, just let me know.


----------



## hillside hay

I'm glad you are back in the saddle so to speak. Tire bills suck so I cringe at the thought of that. What's scary is go count up how many tires you have on the ground. Doesn't take a lot of equipment to be up over 50 tires in use


----------



## danwi

Maybe you should hang on to that massey for a spare loader.


----------



## JD3430

danwi said:


> Maybe you should hang on to that massey for a spare loader.


Thought about that, but it's not mine and the owner wants the $$
I even thought about buying all the small bale equipment.


----------



## Hayjosh

Do you have any Trump signs posted outside?


----------



## JD3430

Hayjosh said:


> Do you have any Trump signs posted outside?


Hahaha! I know how much you "love" Trump. 

No I don't, but I was driving around the field picking up downed branches after a storm with my radio tuned into Rush Limbaugh..... Maybe one of the "violent femi-nazi" neighbors to the property heard me listening, put on her "anti-Fa" outfit, and slashed my tires. LOL


----------



## paoutdoorsman

The new BKT's are looking good! Did you replace all 4?


----------



## JD3430

paoutdoorsman said:


> The new BKT's are looking good! Did you replace all 4?


Yes I replaced all 4.
The slashed tires were all about 40% worn down on the back and 50% worn down on the front and I wanted to go with the 520/70/38's and 420/70/24's instead of the 18.4/38 and the 14.9/24 to get a little better flotation.
I'm much happier with these tires. Especially with the ground I farm.
IMO, Titan tires are pretty junky anyway. I like the BTK's better so far. Time will be a better judge.


----------



## Hayjosh

JD3430 said:


> Hahaha! I know how much you "love" Trump.
> 
> No I don't, but I was driving around the field picking up downed branches after a storm with my radio tuned into Rush Limbaugh..... Maybe one of the "violent femi-nazi" neighbors to the property heard me listening, put on her "anti-Fa" outfit, and slashed my tires. LOL


Well, yes....I have some very strong feelings about Trump. Most of which wouldn't be popular on this forum  Where I was going with that though wasn't to chide you, but to suggest that a sign for a controversial character might earn you some unwanted attention.


----------



## JD3430

Hayjosh said:


> Well, yes....I have some very strong feelings about Trump. Most of which wouldn't be popular on this forum  Where I was going with that though wasn't to chide you, but to suggest that a sign for a controversial character might earn you some unwanted attention.


Especially from liberals! Look at what they do on TV when they dont get their way or clash with Conservatives!! Burning, looting, bombing, brick throwing, bike locks to the face. Anti-fa is VIOLENT! 
But no, I don't have any "Trump" or "Pro Life" bumper stickers, or show my Conservative, Christian values to my neighbors or customers. LOL

Looking back, there's one kind of funny thing I observed: They slashed the tires on my Kubota tractor, Pequea tedder and New Holland baler. However, they spared the aircraft tires on my John Deere CX-15. I mean they walked right past the JD CX-15 and didnt touch it. They also left a John Deere insulated mechanics glove on the deck right next to the baler (I assume to get a sure grip on the knife when slashing the tire).

Maybe a John Deere Sycophant????


----------



## paoutdoorsman

JD3430 said:


> Yes I replaced all 4.
> The slashed tires were all about 40% worn down on the back and 50% worn down on the front and I wanted to go with the 520/70/38's and 420/70/24's instead of the 18.4/38 and the 14.9/24 to get a little better flotation.
> I'm much happier with these tires. Especially with the ground I farm.
> IMO, Titan tires are pretty junky anyway. I like the BTK's better so far. Time will be a better judge.


Gotcha. I knew you talked about moving to the beefier tires on that M135X if you got it. Did that ever materialize for you?


----------



## JD3430

I'm still working on that deal. The vandalism of my M126X tires "stole" a good chunk of my downpayment money (think deductible and pro-rating of my tires) and of course, my time.
I think someone else may have bought the M135X. I haven't heard from the dealer since last week. I should know today.


----------

